# Place for pheasant and quail?



## cwareham (Jul 10, 2010)

New to Utah, it's been years since I've shot birds, and I'm looking for a place to shoot a few quail or pheasants. Does anyone have any recommendations? Even advice on regions will be valued, I can't really tell which land to head toward :^). Not particularly interested in a farm, the couple I've checked into are pretty expensive.

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sharing information like that is like giving up one's first born. Pheasants are SO RARE in Utah nowadays, that not many people will willingly give up a spot to find those birds. Sorry to break the bad news, but welcome to the forum.

My personal advise would be to spend some time reading through past threads in the Upland section of the forum and see what information you can glean from there. Then, make sure and become a regular contributor to the forum sharing success stories, tactics for hunting and fishing and show that you are working toward the progression of the forum, and you will gain some great friends here that will, with time, share select information with you that you might not learn otherwise (like bird spots).

Not trying to discourage you, but just trying to give you some friendly advice on how to get the information you desire. You give a little, you get a little type thing.


----------



## cwareham (Jul 10, 2010)

Bax-

Thanks much for the quick reply! I was afraid that may be the case. Since I posted I've been reading articles about past years' pheasant hunts and they seem like the population isn't that strong outside of the bird farms.

Is information on quail spots any more likely to be shared? I'm totally unaccustomed to seeing quail daily, and there are tons of what look like Gambel quail in the yard (we're in north Utah county.) I'm pretty sure, however, that the neighbors wouldn't appreciate me trying to fill a bag here (yard's not that big.) 

I'll do my best to contribute! As my post implies, I don't know much about hunting this area, but I shot skeet competitively for years and may be able to pitch in with shotgun advice.

All the best,
Chris


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Bax pretty much covered it on pheasants, however quail aren't as tough to find at least not so much in NE portion of the state.


----------



## cwareham (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks fellas!

Best,
c


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I wish I had advice on quail, but I haven't learned much about those little guys other than they fly like little fighter jets! I really enjoy shooting at them when opportunity presents itself, but I haven't fully figured them out to give sound advice there.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum cwareham! With pheasant and quail very much in question, you might want to concentrate more on chukar and huns. They are harder to hunt because of the terrain you find them in, but a bunch more plentiful than pheasant. You'll want to bone up on the laws of the state as far as sage grouse and sharptail grouse as well. You wouldn't want to get busted for shooting one of them by accident.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bears Butt said:


> you might want to concentrate more on chukar and huns. They are harder to hunt because of the terrain you find them in, but a bunch more plentiful than pheasant. You'll want to bone up on the laws of the state as far as sage grouse and sharptail grouse as well. You wouldn't want to get busted for shooting one of them by accident.


This is excellent advice! I have just started hunting chuckars recently, and they are a riot to shoot. And they are delicious. I dont own a dog, and have had luck with hunting them. But a dog would be a huge help because they blend in so well with the terrain that you can almost walk by them at times.

Grouse are a fun bird to hunt as well. I especially enjoy them because of the diverse areas they are found in. They are found all over the state from pine forests to the desert.

But you will definitely want to do as suggested and learn the difference between sage and sharptail grouse. I'd hate to see what would happen if you accidentally shot the wrong one and a fish and game officer were to cite you.

PS: the phez hunt isnt until November.... so you've got some time to try and find some places to find those elusive birds


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

As you will read in the Proclamation, the majority of California Quail around the state are found in suburban areas, so they are off limits. I have been trying to get my pup to hone in on them when we go out for his walks, so it does make for some good practice there. You will find areas that have quail, but unless you know where to start, its tough. Like Bax said, we have bumped into them once or twice, but other than that, we just see them in town.

Get out into the Alpine areas while the weather is nice and see if you can find some ruffed and blue grouse. They are lots of fun to hunt until the snow gets deep, then its tough. 

Chukars are a tough bird to chase, but a hell of a good time when you get into them. Again, it takes practice to find them, but once you find a covey, you'll likely be able to find another in a similar area. These birds are probably more accessible than any other because they are out in the desert on public land, but at the same time less accessible than others for the terrain they live in. 

Grouse and chukars are probably the best two birds to start off hunting in Utah. Lots of public land to hunt them, and more plentiful than any other species save maybe doves and ducks. 

Good luck! 

PS-Don't forget, just finding the quarry is 3/4 of the fun! Don't hesitate to put some miles and time into it.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I hear South Dakota is pretty good.  Utah is not so good. :roll:


----------

